# How to make classical guitar Restring faster?



## michals231

Dear Guitar-Friends,

I love Guitar "Gadgets" and wanted to share in a few videos which of them makes my guitar life easier. The 1 Part you can see here. I am curies what do you use for tools and how they works. Looking for some ideas and inspiration... 
Best greetings!!!


----------



## burnabyguitar

nice, though I still do it manually. many luthiers today make 12 holes on the bridge to make it easy to tie nylon strings


----------



## michals231

Thank you a lot. It s true with 12 holes. I have on one of my guitars. Perfect solution.


----------

